# Bobby at the show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's Bobby enjoying himself at the show today.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

He looks very handsome 

Did he get placed? What show was he at?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

He got an Imperial, we were at the Eastern Counties


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations, he's gorgeous


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Steverags said:


> He got an Imperial, we were at the Eastern Counties


Fantastic. Well done that cat!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dog shows I understand .Cat shows no idea but it sounds as if Bobby did very well . "Congratulations "


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

buffie said:


> Dog shows I understand .Cat shows no idea but it sounds as if Bobby did very well . "Congratulations "


Too start:

You need 3 Premier certificates (open firsts) to become a premier
Then you go for grand certificates, you need 3 too become a Grand Premier
Then you go for Imperial certificates, you need 5 too become an Imperial Grand Premier.
that is for Neuters, for entires you go for Champion instead of Premier.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sounds really complicated,but then I suppose its like everything if you are involved in it it all makes sense.In dogs you only need 3 challenge certificates from three different judges to become a champion and thats it,Unless you count group wins and best in show.The only other thing you can go for is a breed record of C.C.'s awarded from different judges but that is only a "pride"thing not a recognised award, But of course the kennel club may have changed the rules since I last was in the showring.

So where does that latest win put Bobby now.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Bobby is an Imperial Grand Premier.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

was he already an imperial grand premier before his recent win


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

yes, he was, he's out still because he enjoys showing and he's still got one more UK certificate too get and you can only get them at the Supreme.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good luck for the future shows.:thumbup:


----------

